# Canadian Roadcase Companies?



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

I want to get custom lift-off cases built for my Matchless Clubman head and matching Matchless ES212 cabinet. So far I've emailed Clydesdale from Toronto and Roadcase Guys from Alberta.

I've found roadcase guys always have discounts (30%, 40%, 45%, 50%, 75%) off their list prices on the website, and right now it's at 30% off, and the prices are about what clydesdale has quoted me plus I wouldn't have to have it shipped. I'm in Ontario and can easily drive to Toronto to pick them up.

I'm wondering if there may be somebody that I'm missing? Or if there are some really high quality amp cover makers instead? Let me know your thoughts.

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

KujaSE said:


> Or if there are some really high quality amp cover makers instead? Let me know your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks!
> Mike


Covers? www.coveramp.com Otherwise I can't help you.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

There's Custom Cases (I think) here in London. No experiences though.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

http://www.customcaseinternational.com/



Budda said:


> There's Custom Cases (I think) here in London. No experiences though.


Me neither but I think I'll check them out.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

There's a great place called Engineered Case here in Mississauga. I'm on mobile right now, so can't grab the link. A Google search should bring them up.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Axe Music in Edmonton makes some good custom cases. I don't think he works there anymore but Kelly Kimo made a few cases for me in the past and his work was flawless.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Mooh said:


> KujaSE said:
> 
> 
> > Or if there are some really high quality amp cover makers instead? Let me know your thoughts.
> ...



+1 on Coveramp. Great product, quick turnaround and super nice folks to deal with. My custom cover fits like a glove!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

If you're not looking for a hard road case then www.coveramp.com is the way to go. They made a custom cover for my AC30 and 2x12 Cab. They also sewed on a Vox logo for me on the covers. Exceptionally nice people and incredibly durable and well made cover. In fact if you go to the second page of their gallery you will see my amp cover with the Vox Logo.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

For an extra charge Coveramp will also do a version with padding sewn inside.


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

Timbre Pedalboards makes some custom cases. They are located in New Brunswick.
http://www.timbrepedalboard.com/pages/custom-cases


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

+1 for coveramp if you're not looking for a hard case. I have several of their covers, and they're top notch. Communication and turnaround also can't be beat.


----------



## Nork (Mar 27, 2010)

I think Wall Sound here uses Engineered cases. Possibly not, but whatever they use had some of the Bluesfest stuff fall on it and the cases did their job.


----------



## Nickel (Dec 3, 2011)

I've had three covers made by Coveramp - great covers, and great people to deal with. But, they're not Road Cases.


----------



## 7P/XT (Oct 13, 2012)

Bringing up an old thread, but these guys are fantastic:

http://www.bigdealcases.ca/about.php


And there's also Multi-Caisses in Québec City who are pretty good at what they do.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm glad this got bumped, I need a head cover!


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Not in Canada and not cases but...... very good covers at very good prices and shipping was about 25.00 for my last shipment of 3 covers.
D2F Padded Covers, Amplifier Covers, Amp Covers, Speaker Covers, Pedal Steel Guitar Covers, PSG Covers, Custom Covers, PA Covers, Padded Covers, Effects Cases
at 65.00 per cover for my amps.LOUDTUBEAMPS® Demo - YouTube
About the size of a Princeton.


----------

